# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  usul bikin foto varitas jenis koi

## Satpam

Om moderator maaf kalau salah dan di delet aja thread ini
gimana kalau dibikin thread buat tampilin gambar jenis2 koi 
sebab ada yg newbie suka koi tapi masih awam masalah jenisnya
kalau ada foto dan kasih nama jenis nya kan bisa membantu om 

makasih om mod

----------


## paulwi

pertamaxxx........
ini Kohaku om..


yg ini Kujaku


yang ini Shiro

silakan ditambahin om..  ::

----------


## Saung Koi

::   ::  
Mungkin bisa membantu.......  ::   ::

----------


## paulwi

> Mungkin bisa membantu.......


koleksinya mantab2 om !!!
SQ smua...........  ::

----------


## Satpam

makasih om paulwi ama om saung koi biar yg newbie jadi tau mana2 jenis koi
ayo bagi yg newbie uda ada contoh2 gambar dari tiap2 jenis 
selamat belajar 

ps. om suhu , om master kalau ada yg mau memberi tambahan silakan

----------


## Satpam

MAAF om saya EDIT supaya yg ingin mengetahui jenis koi dan kreterianya mohon beli buku kata om om SENOIR di forum ini jadi saya edit (HAPUS) supaya penjualan bukunya laris manis 

maaf sekali lagi

----------


## f4is4l

Weitts...Om satpam langsung pinter..

----------


## SUNU

> Weitts...Om satpam langsung pinter..


Hahahahahahaha.....
Maju terus om Saptam !!

----------


## Satpam

::  gak om ini cuman bantu teman2 yg belum tau jenis2 nya ini aja aku juga cari dari tetangga om  :P

----------


## seven7colour

Sip  ::

----------


## Satpam

wiiikkk kok adem ayem aja ya belon ada topic khusus buat kategori jenis dan ciri - ciri koi yang bagus

----------


## vied_84

ikutan ahhh...








gambar elek, maklum bwtan ndiri....  ::   ::

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

Moderator............
Pindahin dong ke thread yang benar..........
Info berguna nih   ::

----------


## Satpam

Moderator lagi capek gak tau ya?

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

> Moderator lagi capek gak tau ya?


  ::  Maap dech

----------


## harmada

> ikutan ahhh...
> gambar elek, maklum bwtan ndiri....


Oow   ::   mantab om koleksinya, sebegitu bervariasi,    ::

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by Satpam
> 
> Moderator lagi capek gak tau ya?
> 
> 
>   Maap dech


  ::

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

Om Victor hobi ketawa ya?   ::

----------


## totohs

Para Suhu,
Kalo yang beginian jenis apa? Sering dijual orang tapi kayaknya kurang ngetop kenapa ya?



_(gambar dipinjem dari http://www.breederkoi.com)_

----------


## paulwi

> Para Suhu,
> Kalo yang beginian jenis apa? Sering dijual orang tapi kayaknya kurang ngetop kenapa ya?
> 
> 
> 
> _(gambar dipinjem dari http://www.breederkoi.com)_


domas.../ sherab...banyak sebutannya..

----------


## totohs

> Originally Posted by totohs
> 
> Para Suhu,
> Kalo yang beginian jenis apa? Sering dijual orang tapi kayaknya kurang ngetop kenapa ya?
> 
> 
> 
> _(gambar dipinjem dari http://www.breederkoi.com)_
> 
> ...


katanya namanya 'Kinkabuto' ya om? Termasuk varietas koi bukan?

----------


## vied_84

> Para Suhu,
> Kalo yang beginian jenis apa? Sering dijual orang tapi kayaknya kurang ngetop kenapa ya?
> 
> 
> 
> _(gambar dipinjem dari http://www.breederkoi.com)_




bisa di panggil Hikarimono kali y, kl gag nengok brt bukan.. :P 



Pisssssssss

----------


## Satpam

bagi yg ingin tau jenis jenis koi dan kreterianya kata om om SENIOR di forum ini beli bukunya aja

----------


## vied_84

> bagi yg ingin tau jenis jenis koi dan kreterianya kata om om SENIOR di forum ini beli bukunya aja



Buku mahal om, paling murah 50rb, hunting di Internet aj Asikkkkk....  ::   ::

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

Kalau tidak salah ikan jenis ini pernah menang di suatu kontes   ::

----------


## paulwi

> Kalau tidak salah ikan jenis ini pernah menang di suatu kontes


betul om..di virtual koi show......

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

> Originally Posted by Hariadi Gunawan
> 
> Kalau tidak salah ikan jenis ini pernah menang di suatu kontes  
> 
> 
> betul om..di virtual koi show......


Serius kok om..... di Show BESAR......
Tanya om Bunta kalau tidak percaya  ::

----------


## Satpam

> Originally Posted by Satpam
> 
> bagi yg ingin tau jenis jenis koi dan kreterianya kata om om SENIOR di forum ini beli bukunya aja
> 
> 
> 
> Buku mahal om, paling murah 50rb, hunting di Internet aj Asikkkkk....


ya gimana om memang maunya senior2 begitu gak gitu bukunya gak laku. makanya yg aku posting aku edit (HAPUS) apa daya saya sebagai telor yg belon jadi telor

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

Berarti telur muda dong............
Enak tuh disate   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Ini rangkuman nya...

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=749

Klu masih kurang komplit....tolong di komplit in yah.

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

> Ini rangkuman nya...
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=16&t=749
> 
> Klu masih kurang komplit....tolong di komplit in yah.


Siiippss TOP om Will   :: 
Padahal dah ada sejak 2008   ::

----------

